
Judge allows temporary ban on 3D-printed gun files to continue - LinuxBender
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/08/judge-allows-temporary-ban-on-3d-printed-gun-files-to-continue/
======
M_Bakhtiari
What about CNC milled gun files? Seems like a much bigger threat since mills
capable of producing reliable firearms are probably orders of magnitude
cheaper and far more ubiquitous than the necessary 3D printers.

And of course thugs sell conventional mass-produced guns on the streets for
another few orders of magnitude cheaper and more ubiquitous than CNC mills.

